# BMW Online - Fuel Prices



## hansdouma (Mar 9, 2010)

I just noticed that BMW Online has undergone an upgrade. The Fuel Prices search has now become an application that has to be added, however, the "app" only seems to support searches for "regular", "midgrade", and "premium" fuel, "diesel" is now longer listed as an option. I am very disappointed with this "upgrade."


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Not BMW on-line but this has been helpful to me for checking diesel prices. Not sure why the URL says NJ but seems to work anywhere. http://www.newjerseygasprices.com/Price_By_County.aspx


----------



## aajax26 (Oct 5, 2004)

Is this service free with navigation and bmw assist for 4 years or this is a paid service. can't find a clear answer.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Gasbuddy.com offers an app for Android that I just downloaded but haven't used yet.I *think* it searches diesel and uses navigation capabilities to direct you to the station....but I'm not certain of that.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

listerone said:


> Gasbuddy.com offers an app for Android that I just downloaded but haven't used yet.I *think* it searches diesel and uses navigation capabilities to direct you to the station....but I'm not certain of that.


+1 for Gasbuddy - I use it on my iPhone 4 to look for diesel prices - and prices vary about $$.75 per gallon out here in So Cal...:dunno:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

hansdouma said:


> I just noticed that BMW Online has undergone an upgrade. The Fuel Prices search has now become an application that has to be added, however, the "app" only seems to support searches for "regular", "midgrade", and "premium" fuel, "diesel" is now longer listed as an option. I am very disappointed with this "upgrade."


Didn't know about this. Please provide the link.


----------



## c12h23 (Mar 11, 2011)

Diesel is listed for me, however it is on the second page, and it no longer stays as the default fuel choice, needing to be selected every time. Frustrating, but there. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Bimmer


----------

